# A new Design From XxDollarBillxX



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey All,
Still Tinkering with this inkscape program and getting better at it. (Learning its limitations and how to get around them)

I bought some Tassie Oak and some other Redder hardwood starting with "M". Cant remember at the moment.

I wanted to do a palm swell Catty but wanted my own unique design. So i came up with this.

Now i couldn't decide on a name so im letting you guys decide.

please make a suggestion below on a name for it and also how i can make it better.

Check back from time to time as i will implement the design changes as different versions amended to this original Post.

Anyway. please suggest some good names for this SS.

Thanks guys in advance.

Ammended: name Selectec, Now Called Amaroo... Thanks to allwho left a name and to TokSick for the name

Finished Pic attached.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow! i like this mate, this one is a keeper for sure.


----------



## jayw81 (Dec 11, 2011)

How about 'teardrop' or 'plumb-bob'??


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Very nice design. I would name it Tom cat!


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice but I can't think of a name


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Is the 'redder' hardwood real dense? Might be Miranti
real nice drawing/design $bill might tryn make this one.


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

Rapier got it on the nose, Miranti... Thats the stuff. Never used it before. Hope it turns Out well.

Thanks for the encouraging feedback guys. hope to see a few pics if anybody builds it themselves


----------



## Elmar (Apr 27, 2011)

This looks interesting, and the template is also exemplary. Thank you


----------



## dudemeister (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice one man! Thanks a lot for sharing


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks like it would be a great hammer gripper.


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

I have a few names that might be suitable, even though I can&#39;t think of one for the slingshot I just finished.

The Gunslinger
Tribal-fire (or Tribalfire)
The Lone Ranger
Amaroo (Aboriginal name for "a beautiful place")
Three Dollar Bill
Stryder

Nice design, Brutha.


----------



## BIG PAPA (Nov 15, 2011)

That one will turn out a nice shooter........thanks for sharing.


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

I like it! Im gonna make one, it reminds me on the ets:


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Ergo...Ova! I believe I'll be making one of these. I've already got diferent wood combinations going through my head.*


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

Abe_Stranger said:


> I have a few names that might be suitable, even though I can&#39;t think of one for the slingshot I just finished.
> 
> The Gunslinger
> Tribal-fire (or Tribalfire)
> ...


Realy nice design.
I like Amaroo.


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

tokSick said:


> I have a few names that might be suitable, even though I can&#39;t think of one for the slingshot I just finished.
> 
> The Gunslinger
> Tribal-fire (or Tribalfire)
> ...


Realy nice design.
I like Amaroo.
[/quote]

Thanks for the name Amaroo and the other suggestions, I Chose Amaroo


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

XxDollarBillxX said:


> I have a few names that might be suitable, even though I can&#39;t think of one for the slingshot I just finished.
> 
> The Gunslinger
> Tribal-fire (or Tribalfire)
> ...


Realy nice design.
I like Amaroo.
[/quote]

Thanks for the name Amaroo and the other suggestions, I Chose Amaroo
[/quote]

Very cool! Glad you liked the name; it goes well with a very well-made SS. Kudos on the great job.


----------



## Henrygamer (Jan 31, 2012)

Very nice catty, nice wide fork great for shooting rocks(which is all I shoot). I'm going to make a few of these this weekend. .


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

Henrygamer said:


> Very nice catty, nice wide fork great for shooting rocks(which is all I shoot). I'm going to make a few of these this weekend. .


Please post your pics in this forum so i can see your finished products.


----------



## Henrygamer (Jan 31, 2012)

XxDollarBillxX said:


> Very nice catty, nice wide fork great for shooting rocks(which is all I shoot). I'm going to make a few of these this weekend. .


Please post your pics in this forum so i can see your finished products.
[/quote]
Will do.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## manitoba (Feb 13, 2012)

the palm swell is very nice.nice craftsmanship.


----------

